# How many cups should you feed your german shepherd puppy?



## BethaniiMarcinko

He just turned 4 moths and we feed him 3 times a day and feed him 2 cups for breakfast a cup for lunch and 2 cups for dinner! I don't think it's enough because he's always hungry. I can't seem to find a good website that says how many cups to fee them.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad

from 9 weeks old untill he was 9 months old i
fed my pup 3 cups a day. 1 cup in the am, 1 cup
nooish and 1 cup in the pm. he a snack throughout 
the day. at 9 months (i think it was 9 months old)
i went to 2 cups a day (1 cup in the am and 1 cup
in the pm) and snacks throughout the day.

you're feeding 5 cups a day and you think your
pup is hungry. i think most of them will eat as much
as you feed them. what are you feeding (brand) your pup?
use the information you find on feeding as a guideline.
the amount to feed could be different for each dog.

how old is your pup? how much does your pup weigh?
male or female?


----------



## SewSleepy

Seven is 6 mos and around 45-50 pounds. She gets one cup 3 time a day. She's been getting the same amount for 2-3 months now. 

Our vet didn't want us to feed more than that so she doesn't get too heavy. There was one crazy week when everyone in the house was sick and I could never remember if I fed the dog. She probably ended up with an extra cup at least 3 days that week and I could really see a difference in her size.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BethaniiMarcinko

He is 4 months and weighs 38 pounds and the pup is a male! We feed him 4 Heath salmon & potato 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ChancetheGSD

It's really going to come down to your dogs metabolism, activity level and how many calories are in the cup more than anything.

Gretchen gets 4 cups a day, 2 in the morning and 2 at night. If we have a lazy day where we both sleep for most of the day then she'll get a little less or if we have an active day I'll either give her an extra snack of a large biscuit to add some calories or a little extra kibble. It evens it's self out pretty well on keeping her fit. An average day she runs 1-2 miles (At her pace, I don't run her on leash this young), plays with our other large dog Maggie for a while or has play dates with friends dogs/goes to the dog park, we go for walks (anywhere from 30min-1.5 hours), she plays on her flirt and/or spring pole, we do small bits of obedience training including things like long distance recalls (maybe 10-20min 3-4x/week) and during the warmer months she likes to play with the water hose or go swimming in the pond.  So she's fairly active I would say.

With that said, she's almost 6.5 months old (Was 50lb at 6 months) and at 4 cups a day it comes out to 1464 calories per day. (366/cup) At 4 months she was eating 2-2.5 cups a day depending on her activity level. At 552 calories per cup it came out to 1104-1380 calories per day for the 2-2.5 cup feedings.

4Health Salmon & Potato has 327 calories per cup so at 5 cups a day you're feeding 1635 calories. If your dog is maintaining a healthy weight on this then that is how much to feed. If he's getting too chubby then cut back. If he's too skinny then you probably should look into a higher calorie food. Waist line is how you tell if the dog is eating enough, not by seeming hungry.


----------



## Biren

Jack is 6 months old and weights 52 pounds. I was feeding hin royal canin but for past one month has been feeding his boiled chicken and royal canin junior 30 (2:1) measures two times a day. He eats chicken portions and then after an hrs or so finishes the rest. Throws all tantrums if he is not fed chicken.


----------



## Gilly1331

ChancetheGSD said:


> It's really going to come down to your dogs metabolism, activity level and how many calories are in the cup more than anything.
> 
> Gretchen gets 4 cups a day, 2 in the morning and 2 at night. If we have a lazy day where we both sleep for most of the day then she'll get a little less or if we have an active day I'll either give her an extra snack of a large biscuit to add some calories or a little extra kibble. It evens it's self out pretty well on keeping her fit. An average day she runs 1-2 miles (At her pace, I don't run her on leash this young), plays with our other large dog Maggie for a while or has play dates with friends dogs/goes to the dog park, we go for walks (anywhere from 30min-1.5 hours), she plays on her flirt and/or spring pole, we do small bits of obedience training including things like long distance recalls (maybe 10-20min 3-4x/week) and during the warmer months she likes to play with the water hose or go swimming in the pond.  So she's fairly active I would say.
> 
> With that said, she's almost 6.5 months old (Was 50lb at 6 months) and at 4 cups a day it comes out to 1464 calories per day. (366/cup) At 4 months she was eating 2-2.5 cups a day depending on her activity level. At 552 calories per cup it came out to 1104-1380 calories per day for the 2-2.5 cup feedings.
> 
> 4Health Salmon & Potato has 327 calories per cup so at 5 cups a day you're feeding 1635 calories. If your dog is maintaining a healthy weight on this then that is how much to feed. If he's getting too chubby then cut back. If he's too skinny then you probably should look into a higher calorie food. Waist line is how you tell if the dog is eating enough, not by seeming hungry.


 

Perfectly said!!!


----------



## Zeeva

BethaniiMarcinko said:


> He just turned 4 moths and we feed him 3 times a day and feed him 2 cups for breakfast a cup for lunch and 2 cups for dinner! I don't think it's enough because he's always hungry. I can't seem to find a good website that says how many cups to fee them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


What are you feeding him? And what do the feeding instructions suggest for a puppy of his weight? I'd start off with that. 4 cups may seem like enough but it depends on the kibble....and as doggiedad suggested, I'd split the meals into 3 times a day rather than 2.


----------



## Jag

I go by the bag and then make changes based on weight gain and if they're eating all of it or not. Grim wasn't finishing all of his food, so I started giving less. This is because he's free fed, though, and he dribbles water into his kibble so I toss whatever's left at the end of the day, wash the bowl, and start over. Too expensive to throw out a bunch of food each day! I also give other foods, though, so some days he eats more than others depending on how much cooked food he's had that day.


----------



## Cheyanna

My 6.5 month old GSD puppy eats 4 to 5 cups of Avoderm kibble a day with meat tossed in 3 to 4 times a week. She looks healthy and not chubby. In fact, a few nonGSD owners have said she is thin. She is not that active, so I don't know where she puts it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

I feed mine two cups of Royal Canin with a chicken breast and assorted fresh veggies in the morning and evening... he never eats it all though. He is 15 weeks and 38lbs... the thing is he is a slow grazer... he has never really acted like he enjoys eating in the two weeks we've had him.. even when I feed him raw meat, he seems disinterested.


----------



## trouble

My 8 month old male gets 3.5 cups in the morning, and 3.5 cups in the evening, and I can still count all of his ribs. I feed a high calorie, holistic food.


----------



## ARG

I have a 7 month GSD and we go with about two cups, twice a day (AMM). Plus, he gets a bit of Tuna with his evening meal. He was initially free fed but then We switched to this routine to get him some semblance of a daily routine. Besides, the meals he gets some table scraps every now and then as well as a big bone to chew on every 2-3 days or so. I was told the meat bones offer extra nutrients, boost metabolism as well as help with the teeth et al. Though, sometimes I wonder if he needs more kibble...but then he is a puppy and will eat anything, anytime! I guess the best way to tell is by energy levels and waist.


----------



## kirsten

Mine is 18 weeks old, gets fed 3x a day still with 1.5 cups. She is getting 4.5 cups a day. Any less and she just seems starved. 1 cup is Fromms Gold LBP and the 1/2 cup is Fromms grain free Beef Fritatta (which my other dogs eat). Her ribs are lightly visable. I'm not sure about her weight but will find out at the vet on Friday when she goes in. She is very active, goes to the barn where I work daily.


----------

